# Staffies on French campsites????



## 110819 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi my Wife and I are taking a trip through France, Italy and Croatia with our very well trained, well behaved and loving Staffordshire bull terrier Finley (full pedigree papers etc). 
I have heard talk online of them not being allowed on French campsites as they are supposedly a dangerous dog.

Can anyone shed some light on this issue???


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*All I know*

Hello there,

Our friends have the same breed. They do not take the dog as like you state some sites will not accept them. She is one of the lovliest, loyal pet you could wish to meet mind, shame some owners have bred them badly and given them a bad name.

Anyone else been turned away?

Trev.


----------

